# red fish throat



## budda

i saw a cooking show,,, and they served a plate of fried red fish throat,,so the other day i fillet 3 reds and cut out the portion i figured was the throat. i fried it up and was the best tasting part of the fish i ever ate. anyone else familliar with this ,or comments


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

yea do it with them and snapper all the time

hold the 2 side and bend them back hard to pop the center and they will lay flat

works good on the grill too, just don't put them over direct flame

try lemon garlic butter and a dash of tony c low salt

take some catfish pliers and peel the tough membrane out of the inside first, not necc to scale if put on the grill


----------



## GeauxGet'Er

Man, I've been hearing a lot about these lately. Can anybody post a pic? I want to try it. Of course I have a hard time catching redfish....


----------



## Spots and Dots

yep, I'd trade throats for fillets all day long!


----------



## Jeff SATX

love them, but i've been about killed by those clear bones more times than i care to remember. i just can't help it though, they're so dang good that i tear right into them!


----------



## Profish00

Saltwater quail, yup


----------



## iridered2003

we need pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## danmanfish

yup....very good eating.. try yellowfin broken to lay flat with garlic pepper on the grill.. skin side down..


----------



## budda

*clear bones*

jeff, i did notice the 2 flat bone like thingggys,i did'nt bothe trying to scale skin or remove the fins just fried them up.and picked the yummy meat .and left the fins and 2 bone thinggys


----------



## fishingtwo

I freeze em one at a time. Get a pair if pliers and pull the white skin off first. The pan seer of however you like.


----------



## cominahead

we keep the throats too great lil appetizer cut it out when filleting pliers and pull skin back leaving fins on the fins are like lil potato chips when fried right 
mouth watering just think about it


----------



## Captain Dave

*GeauxGet'Er - Get Er....*

Better to keep em and add to the dinner.

I like Red Feech Throats .... This will get u in the mood......

Some of these recipes have been posted.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=304078&highlight=throats

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=182872&highlight=throats


----------



## cva34

Captain Dave said:


> Better to keep em and add to the dinner.
> 
> I like Red Feech Throats .... This will get u in the mood......
> 
> Some of these recipes have been posted.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=304078&highlight=throats
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=182872&highlight=throats


 C DAVE Your Photo skills and Culinary skills must be on the same level as your Feeching skills .Highly Skilled...Thanks for all you do so well...cva34


----------



## bluefin

Here is a link I found w/ pics showing how to extract the throat:
http://www.saltwaternow.com/throat.html


----------



## cozysj

We call them red fish wings


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco

*Free Redfish Throats*

Last year I had been fishing in the Aransas area and had put in at Cove Harbor, I came in and only had 4 Trout to clean.
There was Guide cleaning his catch for 4 fishermen, all red fish. As I watched, the guide was GOOD! With the exception he left the throats on the carcass and was about to throw it away, I asked if he would put the carcasses in a bucket that was there, he said no problem, never asked why I wanted them, hehhehe! The guide finished cleaning the catch and they left. I took the throats from 12 22'+ reds.
Cooked them for several friends and they were blown away at how good they were. As a rule of thumb, I always keep throats and freeze them in saltwater with a food-saver.
I fry them, bake them, grill them laying on aluminum foil. Any way is good, DON'T OVER COOK'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deerslayer243

We have been keeping throats forever! We call them saltwater ribeyes!!!!


----------



## stdreb27

hell yeah, I love the throats. I like to wrap em in bacon with some jalepenos...


----------



## Paul Marx

Had abuddy that worked down on the docks filleting snapper for people . He kept me stocked up on the throats.


----------



## larryamyers

The throat of a red fish has a skin layer on them you need to remove before cooking. I am a fanatic about fish and this is a lot of work(removing the skin) and i don't care to do it anymore. When i keep a red fish, there is plenty to eat without the throats. I used to do them, just got tired of all the work. I always put the fillet skin side down, olive oil on it, Chef Paul Prudhomes Seafood Seasoning and a little lemon. Outstanding! About 15 minutes with the lid down on medium heat. Can't beat it!


----------



## Captain Dave

larryamyers said:


> The throat of a red fish has a skin layer on them you need to remove before cooking. I am a fanatic about fish and this is a lot of work(removing the skin) and i don't care to do it anymore. When i keep a red fish, there is plenty to eat without the throats. I used to do them, just got tired of all the work. I always put the fillet skin side down, olive oil on it, Chef Paul Prudhomes Seafood Seasoning and a little lemon. Outstanding! About 15 minutes with the lid down on medium heat. Can't beat it!


True Dat Larry... I poke holes through the skin, seacon / marinate and peep off after. Kees the flavor in imho


----------



## acoastalbender

Been doing many varieties of fish throats all my life, all good....!


.


----------



## steverino

*Fish Throats*

Like oxtails, youse guys are finally waking up!!! The next it will be chicken feet, trigger fish, mountain oysters and racoons!!! I'd better get busy!!!


----------



## poco jim

steverino said:


> Like oxtails, youse guys are finally waking up!!! The next it will be chicken feet, trigger fish, mountain oysters and racoons!!! I'd better get busy!!!


I'll second the moutain oysters, Good Stuff.:brew:


----------

